
Trump Is Removing US Secret Service Director - viivaux
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/08/politics/randolph-tex-alles-secret-service-director/index.html
======
gitpusher
To be replaced by... Chief Wiggum? I imagine that's the one job where Trump
can't afford to make an ill-informed staffing decision.

~~~
viivaux
Article states James M. Murray, a "career member" of the Secret Service, will
take over.

He was head of the Washington field office when Guccifer was announced to have
been identified, and other than that there's very little about him in the top
layers of searching.

...A while back, I heard it much questioned whether Trump would leave
willingly in 2020. The response was that the Secret Service would physically
drag him out, so it seems odd that Trump gets to fire the Director without any
reasoning given, then name their replacement. If anyone can explain that one
to me I'd love to hear it.

~~~
dmfdmf
> ...A while back, I heard it much questioned whether Trump would leave
> willingly in 2020.

Do you mean Trump loses the election in 2020 and declares Marshal Law (or
whatever) to retain control? I ask because I can recall that that accusation
was leveled against Bush2 (by the Dems) and against Obama (by the Reps) so
both sides of the aisle are guilty of spinning fantasy theories to rile their
base.

More importantly... a while back, I heard it much mentioned that Trump removed
the SS director to counter a deep state plot to JFK him (i.e. assassinate
him).

Do you see what I did there? If this type of arbitrary, unfounded discourse
continues between the parties (and their respective bases) and no common
ground can be found it's only a matter of time before America is destroyed and
collapses into a dictatorship, it does not matter if said dictator is from the
left or from the right.

~~~
viivaux
Except, I wasn't creating arbitrary unfounded discourse, or attacking one side
or another; but questioning the idea that the guys supposed to remove the
President if he lingers can have their Director fired and replaced by that
same guy.

And this is even while under investigation and blocking a report on his
conduct.

But sure, I am biased. Like half of Americans, I'm none too fond of either
party - but this guy lies like a gaslight champion. Is that purely a left wing
viewpoint, or is there an objective reality behind it? So maybe there's a wolf
this time?

> it's only a matter of time before America is destroyed and collapses into a
> dictatorship

Have a look some time at how much the opinion of everyone but the top 10% of
high earning voters matters on policy: Spoiler, it's zero. Has been for
decades. Again, the 90% of Americans who aren't super wealthy have no effect
on what policy gets through whatsoever, no matter which president has been in
office.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Seems to me that there were enough of those 90% of Americans to vote Trump
into office and thereby affect policy greatly.

And, I personally see this move as another of his swamp draining actions.

When Trump got into office, he didn't know who was who, so he went along with
the suggestions of who should be in different posts. As time went along, he
started figuring out who wasn't on Team Trump and worked out replacements.

